# les problèmes: aussi pendant l'installation ?



## maxo234 (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.

Je suis nouveau dans les monde des mac mais j'adore ce système pour tout ce qui concerne l'infographie. Mais, pour ma curiosité personnelle j'ai aussi envie de découvrir linux et donc de faire un dual boot (virer mac serait un crime!). J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait pleins de problèmes avec les drivers après l'installation.
Malheureusement, toutes les docs sont dépassés de plusieurs années alors que je veux installer ubuntu 10.10 sur le dernier macbook pro (sorti en avril 2010).

y'a t'il autant de problèmes aujourd'hui que quand cette doc a été rédigée: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macbookgutsy ?

Et la question la plus importante pour moi y'a t'il un risque que tout foire et que je perde ma partition mac ?.

Je trourne sous Max os X 6.7.

Merci 

ps: j'ai déja partitionnné avec bootcamp et j'ai trouvé un guide qui décrit très bien l'installation d'ubuntu une fois le cd inséré, par contre le guide a été fait sous un pc


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Que l'on puisse tout péter, oui. À partir du moment où l'on joue (un peu) avec le partitionnement, il y a des risques.

À mon avis, il est quand même plus simple de voir comment fonctionne X/K/Ubuntu avec une machine virtuelle : on risque moins de mettre le bazar dans son disque.


----------



## maxo234 (16 Avril 2011)

Merci de ta réponse bompi.
Par contre j'ai vraiment envie de profiter a fond de ce que peut proposer ubuntu, es ce que la machine virtuelle ne me limitera pas trop ?


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

C'est moins performant mais, d'un autre côté, on a rarement besoin de beaucoup de performance. Si tu as une vidéo à encoder, autant le faire directement dans Mac OS X, par exemple.


----------



## malagasy (24 Avril 2011)

salut,

je te propose de jetter un coup d'oeil dans la documentation en anglais sur comment installer ubuntu sur un mac. Voici le lien dans le cas d'un mbp 6.2

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Maverick

sinon j'ai rédigé une mini présentation sur comment le faire en francais sur cette page http://mbpmultiboot.blogspot.com/2010/10/pourquoi-installer-linux-sur-un-mac.html

Ce que je peux te dire, c'est qu'il n'y a rien à craindre concernant tes partitions, si tu suis exactement ce qu'il faut faire

J'ai du m'inscrire sur ce forum juste pour essayer de t'aider, et je trouve bien dommage qu'on te décourrage d'avoir un exprit plus ouvert sur le monde de l'informatique au lieu de t'aider à trouver une solution 

Je vais essayer de suivre ce topic au cas où t'aurais plus de questions

a+


----------

